# Free horror game : SCP Containment Breach



## imlikemike (May 26, 2012)

Anyone heard of this? I randomly stumbled across it on a youtube channel the other day and this game about gave me a heart attack lol. It's in alpha development right now, but still scary as hell.

SCP  Containment Breach

Here's video so you can get an idea of what it's like before you download. Most people don't seem to pay attention to what the security guy says at the beginning, but you're supposed to maintain eye contact.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 26, 2012)

I've read an unhealthy number of SCP articles.


----------



## imlikemike (May 26, 2012)

Yeah I've been looking into the lore behind this and there are just a TON of articles. Pretty interesting though.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 26, 2012)

SO... he's supposed to be maintaining eye contact with the thing, that he keeps running away from and that keeps kicking his ass?


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 26, 2012)

SOMEBODY START POSTING ARTICLES SO I CAN LEARN MORE!


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 26, 2012)

Never mind, I found the wiki.

Damn, and I was going to do stuff tonight too.


----------



## imlikemike (May 26, 2012)

Haha yeah there's way more there than I'll probably ever read. I think I went through about the first 100 or so before I realized it went over 1000.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 26, 2012)

I've read most of them over the past year or so. I have no life 

Its a very creative and in depth universe. I'd love to see something more come of it aside from the video games.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 26, 2012)

I'm on 30.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (May 26, 2012)

There are some later ones that are great that take forever to get to. Check out the best of list.

Top Rated Pages - The SCP Foundation


----------



## BananaDog (Jun 17, 2012)

SCP-173 for those who are wondering and don't know much about The SCP Foundation


----------

